# Chip is almost 11 weeks!



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

Chip just gets bigger everyday! He had to have a bath today, so looks fluffier. I just hope his face fills in too someday. Regardless, he's our beauty. Such an active pup too (aren't they all? )


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

He's a show American AKC and miniature poodle AKC. Thanks!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Cute, he'll be shagtastic all to soon!


----------



## Ann (Aug 7, 2011)

Chip looks gorgeous, Tina - and so bright n happy and full of character. You must be very proud. :smile2:


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Chip is lovely, his hair will grow soon xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Chip is gorgeous xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah Tina that picture is lovely, he's a cuddly boy x


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

Look at his curly legs, he is so cute!


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Chip is Cute! Looks more cocker like my Pixie.


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

Becky - yes, their faces are very similar. Your Pixie is a beautiful color!


----------

